# The site is going to be down.



## VARNYARD (Nov 21, 2007)

The site is going to be down late Thursday - Early friday morning. We are changing servers and hosts, the site has been down way too much. Also the support from Pro-Link is poor at best, I want to change to GoDaddy.com, they have a 24/7 support line. Sorry for the trouble in getting on here, we will be fixing this problem very soon. 

Thanks, Best Regards,
Bobby, Owner, <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.TeguTalk.com">www.TeguTalk.com</a><!-- w -->

Please bare with us.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry guys but I cannot deal with over 300 errors in 24 hours like we do now.

We are going to move everything, you will not need to reregister.


----------



## Mike (Nov 21, 2007)

Do the post counts and ranks remain the same?


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 21, 2007)

Mike said:


> Do the post counts and ranks remain the same?



We hope to get everything moved, the ranks will stay the same and all the posts will be there. It might take us a few days to get everything back up 100% like it is here, but we will do our very best to get it done as quick as we can.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Do the post counts and ranks remain the same?
> ...



Gppd cuz I feel special as my status. Workin my way up fools!


----------

